# Well worth watching



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I live marine mammals for the grace, power and intelligence.

Watch this superb video, it is incredibly clear and the outcome is great.

90m of rope stuck in mouth…

Whale's majestic move brings dramatic end to marine rescue off Canada Whale's majestic move brings dramatic end to sea rescue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I live marine mammals for the grace, power and intelligence.
> 
> Watch this superb video, it is incredibly clear and the outcome is great.
> 
> ...


Clever that the Whale knew to do a back flip to get shot of the rope.


----------

